# New Teacup Panther owner



## SophiethePanther (Aug 17, 2011)

I rescued a 3.5 week old feral kitten who I've decided to keep and I also adopted a friend for her. They're both about 12 weeks old. I haven't had a kitten since about 18 years ago and I was 5 at the time  



I am interested in clicker training my kitten Sophie and basically raising her to be like a dog.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats on your new additions! Cats can be clicker trained, the premise is the same for a cat as for a dog. Its perhaps a little trickier to find a cats motivator, but it can be done. 

I call my black cat a "pocket panther" so I like the term teacup panther.


----------

